# Do You Like To Eat Mushrooms?



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't mind eating fried mushrooms and it depends how it is cooked.

I was wondering how fellow classical music listeners might eat or otherwise think of mushrooms.

I don't eat it on its own, usually with a meat dish or spaghetti dish of some sort.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I voted the second option. It's not my favorite foods but I do eat it. My aunt grows mushrooms in her house and gives lot of them away.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Fried, placed on top of a medium-rare steak with carmelized onions.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I don't mind eating fried mushrooms and it depends how it is cooked.
> 
> I was wondering how fellow classical music listeners might eat or otherwise think of mushrooms.
> 
> I don't eat it on its own, usually with a meat dish or spaghetti dish of some sort.


Yes I love it , looks delicious:tiphat:


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Big mushroom fan. can use in so many dishes. Take the portabella. after one takes the stem off and the dark "rib-spore" flesh, stuff w/ crabmeat or chicken salad top w/ cheese and bake. or make the portabella into a napoléon dish(layer w/ puffy pastry). Mushrooms have to be the most versatile food stuff. haven't seen them in a dessert yet, but. and as julia child(my hero) says "one must brown the mushrooms" and we haven't talked soup yet!! or risotto! or bourguignon!! or burgandy! or or or creamed mushrooms over Polenta! or Duxelles!! or chicken Marsala!!!


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

I would encourage people to learn about foraging for them. Mostly it's done in autumn, a beautiful time to be out in nature.

At this point I can hear the shrieks but it really isn't difficult as long as you spend a little time on this.

There are only about a dozen varieties of mushrooms that taste better than shop bought ones and there are less than that that are seriously poisonous. And the two most dangerous are white so people make mistakes when eating white mushrooms. (Can you figure out which ones are not worth the risk?) Even so white mushrooms are the most common edible types, you just need to educate yourself. 

You will need a book but there are thousands of varieties which should be avoided. Not because they are especially dangerous but because they are just not worth eating and some may cause indigestion.

I won't go further into this but as long as you look for a few simple ones, e.g. Bolete's and Oyster, and check them against your book - you will have a lot of fun.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I would be nervous about eating mushrooms gathered from the wild. So many are toxic.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

I love fried mushrooms, and mushrooms in with stews or rice dishes - but a bad experience in my childhood means that I voted for 'yes I eat them' rather than 'I love them'. 

It was way back in the 1950s when the American programme 'Circus Boy' with Micky Dolenz was aired on British TV at about 5.15 on a Saturday. I liked 'Circus Boy' & I can still hum the theme tune, but I watched it with a sickened stomach because I knew that afterwards my father was going to do his weekly-cook-for-the-family-let-Mum-have-a-reprieve thing. 

He would boil the mushrooms in milk till they became a grey sluggy sludgy mess and tasted absolutely foul - of burnt pan, burnt milk, and who knows what chemical changes were taking place in that fungoid mass? And in 1950s Britain, you had to eat everything on your plate, even if you retched with every mouthful - in our house, that just got you a clip on the ear rather than sympathy or a reprieve. 


Ugh - along with meat shape, and the even more infamous milk-of-beetroot-on-toast, that mushroom dish remains with me as the taste of Hell-in-triplicate! :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Advice from the National Poisons Information Service in the UK:



> "Varieties such as the *Death Cap* (Amanita phalloides), the *Destroying Angel* (Amanita virosa), the *Deadly Webcap* (Cortinarius rubellus) and the *Fool's Webcap* (Cortinarius orellanus) contain toxins which attack the liver and kidneys, often fatally.
> 
> When it comes to wild mushrooms people really need to be aware of the very real potential dangers involved. While many mushrooms growing in the wild are tasty and safe to eat, it is not always easy to differentiate between toxic and non-toxic species *even for people with experience in foraging*.
> 
> That's why we say that people should not eat mushrooms collected in the wild unless they are very familiar with the various types [that grow in the UK] and are sure that the mushrooms that they have collected are safe to eat."


I like wild mushrooms, but my father, a botanist, always used to advise that any fungi picked from the wild for consumption should be verified by someone familiar with their identification...


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I used to hate mushrooms, but just this year something clicked and now I can't get enough. On top of steaks, in risotto, in soups, deep fried and dipped in ranch [that's the Midwest for you :tiphat:],...so good.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I love all mushrooms but I prefer the widely-available 'button' ones as they don't seem to absorb as much oil as the flatter ones when cooking. I love them with steak or as part of a fry/grill-up but I can just as easily eat a dish of them on their own sprinkled with a little salt and parsley.

Foraging for woodland mushrooms is something I've always wanted to try but, as other have said, many dangerous ones look far too similar to their edible cousins.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

ok what is the smallest room in the world??!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

My wife (who is Chinese BTW) make excellent beef stroganoff with porcini mushrooms. Those mushrooms really make it a winning dish. She also does an excellent borscht. Go figure.

Here in California, those big portobello mushrooms are sometimes used in lieu of beef patties in hamburgers. Not bad, but they can't compete with a nice piece of ground chuck, dripping with juices.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I quite liked creamy mushroom soup too.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Yes, pretty much any variety. I started to love mushrooms when at 8 years old, while studying taxonomy, learned more precisely why they are not in the plant Kingdom. I then started putting mushrooms in my pasta on the false assumption that they contained meat levels of protein. I liked the taste, when sautéed and salted with garlic.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ArtMusic said:


> I quite liked creamy mushroom soup too.


I am with you, home made please :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

When I was a kid, my mom made delicious mushroom omelets for breakfast.

When I travel away from home, I usually order a "western omelet" which consists of ham, green peppers, onions and mushrooms. Very satisfying.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Love 'em. Any variety, cooked any which way and button are nice raw.

As a child I used to go with my uncle at dawn to pick wild ones. I can always remember coming back - my aunt would have the breakfast almost ready and just needed the mushrooms. They would be tipped into the frying pan and cooked next to the bacon. 

He knew which were the poisonous ones but I wouldn't risk it myself.


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

For all those declaring it too dangerous I think you need to do some basic research. 
To take some of your objections
-	"So many are toxic". As are many berries but once you've done a little research you can tell a Yew Tree from a Raspberry bush, can't you?
-	I agree with the Nation Poisons Bureau "That's why we say that people should not eat mushrooms collected in the wild unless they are very familiar with the various types [that grow in the UK] and are sure that the mushrooms that they have collected are safe to eat."
-	"as other have said, many dangerous ones look far too similar to their edible cousins." Buy the simplest book on foraging and it will explain which tasty mushrooms look like which dangerous one. IN total it will take up less than half a page. When we started we avoided the possibility we would be picking up a "false Chanterelle", or a white mushroom (see above). IN GB&I there very few where they could be said to look alike. Part of the fun is bringing anything unusual back and trying to figure out what it is. You can't get poisoned by touching

About 12 years ago we were on holiday in St Lucia. It was July and hot and humid and every afternoon Puffball Mushrooms would appear in the lawn. By late PM they were 3-4" across and couldn't be anything else. (Puffballs have no stems or gills). Here's the thing, by the next day they had started to turn brown inside and they never got to be the football size I've found in GB. I KNEW that they are only eaten when the flesh inside is pure white. After that they won't kill you but a sensitive stomach might not like it.

So I picked a few and went to see the Hotels Chef, an American. He said sure he'd cook them and if I ate them he would too.

So that evening all his staff gather to watch as he brought our dish into the centre of the room. They were aghast and shaking their heads. As soon as the Chef saw my wife tuck in he did too. I beleive I survived and this is not a dream.

Fast forward to October 2014 and near Porlock Weir, Somerset we found the biggest Puffball and the hughest Betulus Edulis (That name's a Clue) the latter is aka Porcini, Penny Bun, Cep etc and is one of the two or three finest fungi to eat. We were staying at a small private hotel but they resolutely refused to cook me any of my haul spouting the usual "H&S" nonsense.

If you are curious all I ask is you look into it. To me it's like deciding because parts of the Pufferfish can kill you, you won't touch Lobster!






If it convinces one of you, it was worth it.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Some folks might find smoking mushrooms more satisfying. AHHH! Memories of Woodstock!


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

For extra mushroom flavor, use some _dried_ mushrooms in addition to fresh.

I make a pretty excellent mushroom risotto.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Some folks might find smoking mushrooms more satisfying. AHHH! Memories of Woodstock!


you were not even born at that "old" time hahaha


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

isorhythm said:


> For extra mushroom flavor, use some _dried_ mushrooms in addition to fresh.
> 
> I make a pretty excellent mushroom risotto.


excellent mushroom risotto is not an easy dish to make

it needs skill


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> you were not even born at that "old" time hahaha


True. But I read the history books and watch the documentaries. My great, great grandfather Jerry Garcia was there. Now he's among the grateful dead.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

clara s said:


> excellent mushroom risotto is not an easy dish to make
> 
> it needs skill


True just remember Chef fernand point said "Cuisine starts in the Morning!"


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

ldiat said:


> True just remember Chef fernand point said "Cuisine starts in the Morning!"


oh, I believe that he said that...

Chef Point, to maintain his Michelin 3-star "La Pyramide", had to start in the dawn hahaha


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> True. But I read the history books and watch the documentaries. My great, great grandfather Jerry Garcia was there. Now he's among the grateful dead.


did your great, great grandfather Jerry, leave you his Fender "Alligator" or took it with the grateful dead?

regarding mushrooms, I love pleurotus, in the oven, with balsam vinegar...

mmm...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> did your great, great grandfather Jerry, leave you his Fender "Alligator" or took it with the grateful dead?
> 
> regarding mushrooms, I love pleurotus, in the oven, with balsam vinegar...
> 
> mmm...


That sounds good. I like Shiitake mushrooms. Whenever I eat out if mushrooms are a side, I always order them. Full of B vitamins.

So many great songs and long, long guitar riffs. Died much too young in 1995.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Some folks might find smoking mushrooms more satisfying. AHHH! Memories of Woodstock!


Smoke? Aren't those types consumed orally as well?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Nah! Last time I ate mushrooms this happened. Even now when I make Button Mushroom omlettes for the missus I have serous flashbacks....


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

^
^

Strong stuff indeed if they were able to make pyramids hover over your head. And those boomerangs seem to be pointing at you accusingly. :lol:


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> That sounds good. I like Shiitake mushrooms. Whenever I eat out if mushrooms are a side, I always order them. Full of B vitamins.
> 
> So many great songs and long, long guitar riffs. Died much too young in 1995.


I have never tried Shiitake mushrooms

are they tasty?

you liked the grateful dead group huh?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Smoke? Aren't those types consumed orally as well?


Yes. My dad was a pharmacist (chemist, across the pond) and he used to feed me mushroom capsules to keep me subdued. Worked better than the usual heavy chains.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> I have never tried Shiitake mushrooms
> 
> are they tasty?
> 
> you liked the grateful dead group huh?


Oh yeah! They look like little umbrellas and are a staple of oriental cooking. Delicious!

I liked the Dead for a while. I have some CDs of their best live concerts.


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

That was a _really_ sketchy thread title. Got a little worried there.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

clara s said:


> oh, I believe that he said that...
> 
> Chef Point, to maintain his Michelin 3-star "La Pyramide", had to start in the dawn hahaha


he used to check all the shelves after service to make sure no cook left food stuffs to start with the next day. his wife used to hand write the menus large so women didn't have to put there glasses on
and mushrooms were on the menu in some dish!!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

clavichorder said:


> Yes, pretty much any variety. I started to love mushrooms when at 8 years old, while studying taxonomy, learned more precisely why they are not in the plant Kingdom. I then started putting mushrooms in my pasta on the false assumption that they contained meat levels of protein. I liked the taste, when sautéed and salted with garlic.


My favorite, just a simple pasta dish with some mushrooms as far as mushrooms are concerned.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

Generally I'm not a big fan of mushrooms but here's my short list of mushroom must haves:

Chanterelles
Shiitake
Champignon


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

I like them. 
Try them the Japanese style, 
cooked simply, with their sauces. 
Available on the internet - the recipes.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Magic of course


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> did your great, great grandfather Jerry, leave you his Fender "Alligator" or took it with the grateful dead?
> 
> regarding mushrooms, I love pleurotus, in the oven, with balsam vinegar...
> 
> mmm...


Those guitars are usually auctioned off for several hundred thousands of dollars. I need my money to maintain my TC Premium membership status. Not much left after that.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ilarion said:


> Generally I'm not a big fan of mushrooms but here's my short list of mushroom must haves:
> 
> Chanterelles
> Shiitake
> Champignon


Nice list. I will meet you in the Mush Room.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I like steak with mushroom sauce including many slices of mushroom.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> I like steak with mushroom sauce including many slices of mushroom.


AHHH!!! ArtMusic hits the sweet spot. He KNOWS how to live!! NOTHING like steak and mushroom sauce with a touch of vino in the sauce. Intoxicating!!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

hpowders said:


> AHHH!!! ArtMusic hits the sweet spot. He KNOWS how to live!! NOTHING like steak and mushroom sauce with a touch of vino in the sauce. Intoxicating!!


Mushrooms on the side, sure. But a good T-Bone, Rib Eye, Porterhouse or Strip is best with sauce-less (in my humble opinion, of course).


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

Wow - I guess we're discovering the mushroom enthusiasts on TC.
We should restart that Classical Music Fetish thread and see if it catches on _this_ time...


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Season some chicken strips.

Heat a little oil and a bit more butter and fry the chicken strips with sliced mushrooms (Porcini or Chantrelles best but any will do).

When nearly done add cream. Adjust seasoning.


After Carbonara, the easiest 'great' recipe?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Not really, to be honest. I find the texture of mushrooms gross.

I love truffles, though.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

To eat mushrooms, for me, no way ... to use as a flavoring during cooking, certainly.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Tristan said:


> Not really, to be honest. I find the texture of mushrooms gross.
> 
> I love truffles, though.


You like truffles!! WOW thats great! at guy savoy's in las vegas we had his risotto w/ truffles. great dish!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

One of the finest mushrooms is the morel. They are farming them a bit now, but what you can buy (mostly dried) is very expensive and a sorry substitute for "real" wild morels.

In my youth, we had morels some years around a big apple tree where we occasionally burned apple tree trimmings. These were big fat mushrooms, about the size of very small bananas. My mother would serve them in a Bavarian cream sauce on veal. Fabulous!

That was in the US Northwest. I live in a different climate now and haven't seen wild morels for many years.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

"Bavarian cream sauce on veal." cool you mentioned this. we served a fellow every sat. morning. eggs over easy with a mushroom cream sauce on top. and a kind of tradition at the house on new years day is poached eggs on english muffins w/ ham or bacon, then topped with a mushroom/swiss cheese sauce made with a little champagne as we drank the rest in our orange juice!!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

ldiat said:


> "Bavarian cream sauce on veal." cool you mentioned this. we served a fellow every sat. morning. eggs over easy with a mushroom cream sauce on top. and a kind of tradition at the house on new years day is poached eggs on english muffins w/ ham or bacon, then topped with a mushroom/swiss cheese sauce made with a little champagne as we drank the rest in our orange juice!!


Wow, that sounds good!


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Today at oaklawn park in Ark. home of the kentucky derby prep race ..The Arkansas Derby. #5





finished 8th


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Heavens, no! As I always say "Mushrooms belong in/on the ground."

There aren't many things I eat, though. Mushrooms are an absolute no for me.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Coincidence. I just finished dinner. My wife prepared filet mignon topped by chopped crimini mushrooms in a sauce with sautéed shallots and heavy cream (plus a couple of other things). Absolute genius. I suspect I'm the only one on my block who had that tonight!


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

No! I wouldn't eat poor Schubert!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Portobello mushrooms the size of steaks marinated and grilled. Criminis on pizza. Shitakes anywhere. Button mushrooms. Chanterelles gathered in local woods. Any kind in omelets. Yum, yum, yum!


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> Portobello mushrooms the size of steaks marinated and grilled. Criminis on pizza. Shitakes anywhere. Button mushrooms. Chanterelles gathered in local woods. Any kind in omelets. Yum, yum, yum!


Yum! Portobello tastes good.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

My favorite kind of delicacy mushroom, the Chantarelle (Kantarelli in Finnish). Plentiful in Finland among other places:


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Love mushrooms and use 'em often in cooking.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Boletus badius, synonym: Xerocomus badius, Bay Bolete

According to Czech mushroom experts this is the 2nd most tasty mushroom after the Boletus edulis, porcino, penny bun.
Well, my wife prepared a mushroom goulash, that tasted to me like courgettes. So hardly any taste. The meal was quite heavy however. The 2nd day we had pancakes 'al calzone' with the rest of the goulash as filling: much better!


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

NO! I've been a vegetarian for almost 40 years. I eat micro algae every day but you'll never get me to eat a mushroom (it's the smell and the texture). My wife, who loves them, says I'm not a "fun guy".


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I love mushrooms but only from the grocery store. Scary little things. Look up "Schobert."


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

A fan of wild mushrooms.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Love mushrooms. Most of my cooking contains them even Cottage Pie!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marinera said:


> A fan of wild mushrooms.


Be careful. They can possibly terminate a brilliant posting career.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I enjoy mushrooms. A great source of B vitamins to go along with watching B movies.


----------

